# Shadowrun returns



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 14, 2013)

Now i've had my eye on this for a while  but only just got round to buying it  and only  started playing 7 hours ago

7 unbroken hours of gameplay which felt like half an hour

i'm only talking with you now cause it crashed when i alt tabbed out of it to check the time  as i had noticed the sun had gone.

I was worried that i might  just plow through this   going from quest to quest like in MMOs.  I needed have worried  i really  liked  the world  and  wanted to read all the dialog. 

really good game so far. only one mission  but you can get a bunch more through steam workshop and there is another official one out in january

this has me hopeful for wasteland 2  which i helped kickstart.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 15, 2013)

must  stop playing....


blurrgh


not enough people have the agis weapon


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 15, 2013)

Ok  so in the end the game lasted 14 and a half hours.  it probably should have lasted a bit longer  as i cheated on the last two areas.  man they were practically impossible.  i may have ballsed up  the loadout  as only two of the characters had a special item.  having only two of the item makes the last two areas nearly impossible.  i'm not sure if you're only given two  or  i messed up when setting up the party.

the game costs £14.99 and at about a pound an hour i think that was a good  value game.  i also haven't yet tried out the fanmade content.

The campaign feels both quite long and at the same time too short.  the initial story hook only really takes you about half way through the campaign and  the story manages to ramp up the action quite well.  the thing is  at the end of it all  you have managed to build a cool character  and  you really  want to be able  to do something with them.  

i'm going to check out  how the  character import works  with  the steam workshop stuff.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 15, 2013)

Ok charactor import works just fine  and  there are a load of extra fanmade campaigns. however  so far  the quality is  so-so.  i got  two so far   and  the first  was ridiculously short.  it was means to carry directly on from the main story  but  the tone wasn't the same. it also suffered  really badly from the random japanese word thing. the second one is quite long  and  has fairly good combat  but  man the  dialogue is...  rough. full of text speak.  plus  you can't really roll play  as  your character's dialogue  is  kinda set.  might make it a bit odd  bringing an established character in  just  to see them act this way. RPing in these games is kinda limited to class build  already  but the main game managed to give you enough choices in the dialogue to feel like  you had a particular type of character you were playing.

i got "Payback is a Slitch"  and "The daily life of a shadowrunner"  but next time i'm going to get something of the most popular of all time list.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 25, 2013)

Waiting for the iPad version. BIG fan of the original SNES version, and used to play the role play too. Can't wait!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 25, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Waiting for the iPad version. BIG fan of the original SNES version, and used to play the role play too. Can't wait!



will that have access to fan created content?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 26, 2013)

Not sure but tbh it's the best version for me so I'm not too fussed if it doesn't.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 26, 2013)

iPad version is out!

http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/cultofmac/bFow/~3/4D1DNionEwE/story01.htm


----------



## tommers (Sep 27, 2013)

Android too,

It's good.  OK it's great.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2013)

Only played about 30 minutes and was instantly pulled in! So much win!


----------



## tommers (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah.  It's like the Maltese Falcon in a dystopian Japanese-influenced future.

So Blade Runner, basically.  But with Elves and shit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2013)

tommers said:


> Yeah.  It's like the Maltese Falcon in a dystopian Japanese-influenced future.
> 
> So Blade Runner, basically.  But with Elves and shit.



Yup Blade Runner with Elves and Orcs is EXACTLY how a mate first sold the idea to me twenty odd years ago...!


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2013)

Been playing a bit more this morning. It really is properly good.  Hiring shadow runners to help, using my secret base.  Well cool.


----------



## tommers (Sep 29, 2013)

Right how do I use riggers?  I hire them and then I can't use their drones.

And what's the point of hiring deckers?  I never seem able to use them to hack stuff.  It just uses my skills.


----------



## Moronik (Sep 30, 2013)

tommers said:


> Right how do I use riggers?  I hire them and then I can't use their drones.
> 
> And what's the point of hiring deckers?  I never seem able to use them to hack stuff.  It just uses my skills.



if i recall correctly there is a button on the drone weapon tab (bottom left of screen when rigger is selected) that you switch (which goes from red to green...?) it allows you to control the drone. Each drone controlled reduces the rigger's movement, presumably because he is buy operating his toys 

As for using deckers, it should switch between your character and the decker, giving you access to the deckers skills/programs.

I didnt have any issues using either, so hopefully ive answered your questions!


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2013)

Moronik said:


> if i recall correctly there is a button on the drone weapon tab (bottom left of screen when rigger is selected) that you switch (which goes from red to green...?) it allows you to control the drone. Each drone controlled reduces the rigger's movement, presumably because he is buy operating his toys



Oh, OK.  I tried clicking that.  There's a button marked "off", so I double tapped it, tried to slide it -all sorts.  Maybe it's just messed up on the android version?

Anyway, I finished it.  I think I preferred the first half of the game, but it's all good.  I want to start it again now as a different type of character, which is probably a good sign.

I failed one mission cos I left myself out in the open in front of two auto turrets at the end of a turn but otherwise it was fine.

Shippou-Sensei 


Spoiler: end



If you take the elven special forces guy you get another Aegis weapon for the last mission


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 1, 2013)

I think the first half of the story  was much more  story focused.   the  second half seemed  more combat focused.

the second half wasn't  bad or anything  it  just felt a bit more like going from fight to fight  rather than exploring a story and world.
tommers 


Spoiler



That would have helped.  those damn things  take like two or three shots to kill and could only get like 4 shots a round in due to my party type.  given that  they regenerate in a single round and  i was getting a lot of misses  even  with my ranged weapons exper street samurai  i simply couldn't take on more that  one or  two bugs at a time.  i'm guessing i needed to go down the boosting ap route  but  that wasn't the kind of party i had been using  up to that point.


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I think the first half of the story  was much more  story focused.   the  second half seemed  more combat focused.
> 
> the second half wasn't  bad or anything  it  just felt a bit more like going from fight to fight  rather than exploring a story and world.



Yeah, couldn't agree more.  First half film noir, second half xcom.

Both of those are good obviously but I really liked the setting and world in the first bit.

Looking forward to the next one in January.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 1, 2013)

me too

i do need to check out more fan content too  i just  havn't had a chance to sit down and commit to abother big game

how long did the main story take you?  i did it in about 13-14 hours.  

again the first 7 hours  were really engaging. so much i dion't take a break.   as you can see from the first post.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 1, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I think the first half of the story  was much more  story focused.   the  second half seemed  more combat focused.
> 
> the second half wasn't  bad or anything  it  just felt a bit more like going from fight to fight  rather than exploring a story and world.
> tommers
> ...



Haven't got that far but that reminds me of the SNES game...


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2014)

The DLC has just come out.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/272030/


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 2, 2014)

Really like the look of this.  Loved the old RPG.


----------



## Moronik (Mar 3, 2014)

DLC is a bit expensive.......


----------



## tommers (Mar 3, 2014)

Moronik said:


> DLC is a bit expensive.......



It's £8.99 on the humble store. https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/shadowrun_dragonfall_storefront


----------



## Moronik (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks! Been reading up on it and it seems well worth the money..!


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2014)

Moronik said:


> Thanks! Been reading up on it and it seems well worth the money..!



Let me know what it's like.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 4, 2014)

tommers said:


> It's £8.99 on the humble store. https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/shadowrun_dragonfall_storefront



I went to buy shadowrun but ended up buying trine and Shadowgrounds Survivor for 69p each.

The main shadowrun is also 8.99 at humble


----------



## Moronik (Mar 5, 2014)

I might end up getting Jazz Punk as its cheap at humble too.

So... forgive me if this seems a silly question, but are games bought through humble compatible with steam?


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 5, 2014)

Moronik said:


> I might end up getting Jazz Punk as its cheap at humble too.
> 
> So... forgive me if this seems a silly question, but are games bought through humble compatible with steam?



They send you a link that has a "add to steam" button.  Click the button, game appears in steam.  Check though, as some games aren't steam compatible.


----------



## tommers (Mar 5, 2014)

Humble are the mutt's nuts.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 5, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Really like the look of this.  Loved the old RPG.



It's pretty faithful. LOVED the original too (so much so that I played the paper and pen RPG too!).


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 5, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's pretty faithful. LOVED the original too (so much so that I played the paper and pen RPG too!).



I was talking about the pen and paper rpg


----------



## tommers (Aug 20, 2015)

Shadowrun: Hong Kong just released.   Very good so far.


----------

